
Why didn't JavaScript adopt the OO model adopted by C++/Java when it was designed? - bootload
https://www.quora.com/Why-didnt-JavaScript-adopt-the-object-oriented-model-adopted-by-C++-Java-when-it-was-designed/answer/Brendan-Eich?share=1
======
bootload
_" If JS didn’t make it into Netscape 2, we’d be speaking VBScript."_

source:
[https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/793685578491437056](https://twitter.com/BrendanEich/status/793685578491437056)

